# Corfu Wild camping?



## Alshymer (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi
Currently in Albania and thinking about taking the van over to Corfu.

Does anyone have any tips for wild camping there or can give me any good locations?
Any info would be much appreciated.
Thanks Alshymer


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 2, 2018)

Alshymer said:


> Hi
> Currently in Albania and thinking about taking the van over to Corfu.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for wild camping there or can give me any good locations?
> ...



Coast road up from Corfu Town to Kassiopi really nice. Love Kassiopi.
What's Albania like?


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 2, 2018)

Geraldine said:


> Coast road up from Corfu Town to Kassiopi really nice. Love Kassiopi.
> What's Albania like?


. I don't know nobody has ever escaped.:rulez:


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 2, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> . I don't know nobody has ever escaped.:rulez:



Things look ok according to Wikipedia. Democratic country now.


----------



## Alshymer (Sep 3, 2018)

*Corfu*

Hi
Thanks for replies so far.
Albania has been no problem although of course one is at first a but wary.
We found the north quite busy around Durres but as we travelled further south it became quieter.
Just spent 2 nights on the beach with wonderful clear warm sea at Drymades.
If you want to come, don’t belong as it is being westernised. 
The driving is horrific with cows wandering freely everywhere.
Not seen many campers though!!
Best Alshymer.


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 4, 2018)

Alshymer said:


> Hi
> Thanks for replies so far.
> Albania has been no problem although of course one is at first a but wary.
> We found the north quite busy around Durres but as we travelled further south it became quieter.
> ...



Hi Alshymer, Have you driven down from the uk? Be nice to see some pictures of the beaches. What's the cost of living like? Cost of basics,beer,etc Lol.


----------



## Alshymer (Sep 5, 2018)

*Corfu*

Hi
Yes, we have driven down from the U.K.
We find generally that the cost of living throughout Europe is roughly the same these days with the exception of Spain and Portugal.
You will find Lidl everywhere with the exception of Montenegro and Albania and their prices are generally the same wherever you are.
I travelled the route 40 years ago and it has obviously changed considerably especially Croatiawhich is now extremely busy on the coast.
Most of the beaches are pebble/shingle and of course it is illegal to wild camp. Auto camps -15-30 Euros per night! Plenty to choose from.
Cheapest beer found in Germany 3.20 for Paulaner Weissbier - beautiful.
Wild camping easy in Albania.
Beautiful coastline from Slovenia down although I have no beach photos-sorry.
Best Alshymer


----------



## Roger Haworth (Sep 5, 2018)

Alshymer said:


> Hi
> Currently in Albania and thinking about taking the van over to Corfu.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for wild camping there or can give me any good locations?
> ...



Hi Alshymer,

Geraldine suggested I should contact you.

I'm planning a trip down the eastern Adriatic shore. I'm trying to get insured for Bosnia, Montenegro and Albania. How did you arrange insurance? AIB reckon I would need to take out a new policy at twice the price of my current policy to get a Green Card for these countries.

Any advice would be most appreciated.

Roger.


----------

